# Wound Vac Placement during surgery



## crabby1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there a code for placement of wound vac during surgery for abdominal debridement or after amputation of lower extremity.  My thought is that it is included in the primary procedure as part of closure.  Please help..


----------



## Socorro9396 (Jan 6, 2010)

wound vac code is 97605


----------



## crabby1 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wound vac code*

I read 97605 to mean it should be used in wound care clinics as it reads "wound assessment,and instruction(s) for ongoing care,per session:total wound(s) surface area less than or equal to 50 sq cm". I am not sure this is mean't to be used as placement with aftercare with a wound clinic.
If you have any information to the contrary, Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2010)

*Included in primary procedures*

The Wound Vac applied at the time of the primary procedure is included in the primary procedure (it is the "dressing").

Subsequent dressing changes can be separately coded.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LMS62682 (Jan 11, 2010)

*I agree*

I agree with the previous post about it being included in the main procedure. When the patient returns to the OR for a wound vac change on a subsequent day and they undergo anesthesia we bill 15852.


----------

